# Glamour and Nude work shop in Sydney



## Modelwild (Mar 2, 2012)

Our *glamour* and* nude* workshops are held fortnightly and a perfect for those just starting out or for anyone that needs to build there portfolio.

 We provide the studio, lighting and model.  The only thing you need  is a digital SLR.  If youve never been in a studio before we can help  to ensure you get the most out of the session.  You dont need to worry  about lighting set up or camera settings we will do all that for you.

Numbers are limited (2  3 people) to ensure that all who attend  have an opportunity to get the most out of the session and to ensure  dedicated quality shooting time with the model.

Please contact Paul on *0413 440 304* or paul@modelwild.com for more details.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Mar 3, 2012)

What days are they on?  And what time?


----------

